# Cherry grove report



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Got out about 7 this morning and put two mullet out for reds. No bites all day on those but the third rod with a double rig had action all day. Whiting and spots all in the smaller range hitting fresh cut bait. Headed out again tonight and tomorrow morning


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the report.
I'll be heading to Ocean Lakes CG on the 19th which is south of you several miles but good to see something biting. 
I got to reteach my cast net skills so I can at least catch some bait


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Went out last night. Buddy and I caught the piss out of some 5 inch croackers on fish bites. Had the big rods out with mullet heads and no takers. Heading out now and again tonight.


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fished the low tide into high tide and caught a some really good whiting and two massive skates on the big rod. Just bought the big rod so haven't heard the clicker go off, man was it a thrill!!! Went back again last night a buddy caught another big skate. Bunch of small croacker at night and whiting during the day. Heading out now to try and find another screamer


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

View attachment 25209

View attachment 25217


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wind, wind and more wind!! Made it tough to keep lines in the water today. Hooked into another big skate but no bites other than that. Headed out tonight till sunrise then back to work life.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

buckstand said:


> Thanks for the report.
> I'll be heading to Ocean Lakes CG on the 19th which is south of you several miles but good to see something biting.
> I got to reteach my cast net skills so I can at least catch some bait



I should be in Ocean Lakes around the same time as you, maybe Ill see ya out on the surf! Ill be the guy with the blue cart and red beard!


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Captainfirebeard said:


> I should be in Ocean Lakes around the same time as you, maybe Ill see ya out on the surf! Ill be the guy with the blue cart and red beard!


Great, I'll be the guy with a homemade green cart. If I can get it out there, its a little heavy and when I took it to OBX that deep sand bout' killed me, . The MB sand is somewhat harder thank goodness


----------

